
Philippines' Duterte seen setting up economic boom - randomname2
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-philippines-economy-duterte-idUKKCN10X2A0
======
benologist
... setup by the president before him. The only thing this president's got
going for him is a long series of human rights violations even predating his
presidency that he's about to be accountable for.

[http://edition.cnn.com/2016/08/22/asia/philippines-senate-
he...](http://edition.cnn.com/2016/08/22/asia/philippines-senate-hearing-war-
on-drugs/)

~~~
kafkaesq
But what's 1,800+ killed by death squads in the past 7 weeks? The condo market
is booming.

